# Sebastian Inlet Lodging



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Anybody know the name of the cheap motel just north of Sebastian Inlet on AIA or any other cheap motels close to the inlet?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

SurfCaster
http://surfcastermotel.com/surfcaster/sebastian_inlet.htm
The address and phone number are`at the bottom of the page.
If the link doesn't work. surfcastermotel.com


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

How close do you want to be? Do you want to be on Hwy A1A, and put in around the bend from the inlet, or do you want to pier fish at the inlet, or do you want to put your boat in from the Sebastian side, cross into the inlet? Do you want to stay beachside, and walk to the surf? Or is a 10-15 mile drive acceptable?

There aren't tons of options, but a more precise definition of "close" might open up the available options.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Solid--I got an email from a reader inquiring about lodging in the area. He was specifically asking about a place on A1A just north of the inlet, but was also looking for inexpensive places within a short drive. I would guess no more than 15-20 minutes. 

Thanks in advance for anything you guys can come up with.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, he is looking in the right area. South of the inlet is a very exclusive island community, (multi-million dollar homes) and the Vero Disney resort. It takes 20-25 minutes to get to the inlet from lodging in the nearest town on the mainland.

One other lead - contact Long Point Bait and Tackle, or ******'s, and see if they know of any fishing-friendly lodging. You may also find some transient lodging, rather than a hotel, at a good price. (a rental home on a daily/weekly rate) 

I make, or can make, that drive on an almost daily basis. If you want something checked out, send me a PM.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you contacted the following:

Seashell Suites
Sebastian Beach Inn
Floridana Motel

Those are in order from closest to furthest away.

Not tons of options in that area, I am afraid.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Solid--Thanks man, I'll pass it along.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

planning a trip down end of feb. whats going on in specs being caught this time of end. and is it better surf or pier fishing? tks
will be staying in melbourne


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishhoo1954 said:


> planning a trip down end of feb. whats going on in specs being caught this time of end. and is it better surf or pier fishing? tks
> will be staying in melbourne


Pompano are the big target. Good until mid to end of March. Blues, black drum, spanish mackerel, reds, sheepshead, whiting.

As for which is better, that is up to you. Personally, I prefer the surf.

PS - lots of great fishing in the Melbourne area, too. Check out any beach between Patrick AFB and Melbourne Beach, to start off with.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks counting the days


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

fishhoo1954

Bring plenty of sunscreen , polarized sunglasses , and a big floppey wide-brimmed hat.

Fishwander


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

glasses maybe , fishing gear yes , all other optinal


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

its gtting close to coming down , whats been happening around sebastian?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishhoo1954 said:


> its gtting close to coming down , whats been happening around sebastian?


Drum, drum, and more drum... BIG ones.

Spanish mackerel and blues. Flounder and pompano here and there. Pomps are really slow right now. There are always sheepshead.

But if you want drum, (red and black) that's an easy order to fill. I had 2 big break-offs Saturday.

http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com/fishing.jhtml?method=list


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

solid tks


----------

